# G. Gordon Liddy & Fear Factor



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Seems like a cheesy show for G. Gordon to be on, but did anyone else here see him in the isolation chamber tonight?

Awesome.

WM


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*He's a turd.............*



Wandering Man said:


> Seems like a cheesy show for G. Gordon to be on, but did anyone else here see him in the isolation chamber tonight?
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> WM


....and his kids were not exactly "popular" in the military....and they say crime doesn't pay/////:smt076


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....and his kids were not exactly "popular" in the military....and they say crime doesn't pay/////:smt076


Well, for what its worth, he didn't win. Couldn't handle the driving task.

WM


----------

